# Conti 200 ( Made bei Daiwa )



## Hecht100+ (18. April 2020)

Heute morgen ist mal wieder eine alte kleine "Japan-Klapper-Rolle" angekommen. 





Ich habe sie gereinigt, neu gefettet und wieder zusammen gefügt. 




Beim Betrachten der Conti 200 Rolle ist mir aufgefallen, dass dieses kleine Röllchen anders ist als die anderen Billig-Japan-Rollen. Der Schnurfangbügel hat eine Führung für die Schnur, die aber fest mit dem Bügel verbunden ist. 




Der Bügel geht im Inneren des Rotors weiter und wird direkt von dem Auslösezapfen beim Drehen betätigt.







 Ansonsten ist das Getriebe gleich dem der günstigen japanischen Rollen.




 Das Interessante war dann die Beschriftung unter dem Rollenfuß, „QUALITY PRODUKT OF JAPAN BY DAIWA“.




Im Vergleich ist diese Rolle dann so groß wie die Daiwa 7290D, die Spulen sind austauschbar. Das Rollengehäuse kann seine Herkunft auch nicht verleugnen, ebenso der Kurbelknauf. Das Kurbelverhalten ist aber total anders, gegenüber der Conti 200 kurbelt sich die Daiwa 7290D  einfach nur GÖTTLICH, obwohl die Conti neu gefettet wurde.




Links die Daiwa, rechts die Conti


----------



## eiszeit (18. April 2020)

Die Serie wurde von Balzer im Jahr 1965 angeboten.
Es gab die Modelle 100, 200 und 300. Die Kosten lagen zwischen 9,90DM und 21,90DM

Das mit der Daiwa Markung gab es auch noch bei der drill-o-k und ich glaub auch bei der Ocean Star.
Hier mal ein Bild der drill-o-k. Bj. 1961, damalige Kosten 28,00, Vertrieb in Deutschland, Kahlenberg Nordheim.
Leg mal ein Foto bei:


----------

